

Show HN: Amon – Hack accounts using oauth tokens - captn3m0
https://github.com/captn3m0/amon/

======
switch33
I think supporting single sign on services like this:
[https://github.com/ojarva/sso-frontend](https://github.com/ojarva/sso-
frontend) might be beneficial.

